
Extraction of 96% of total O2 and production of metal alloys from lunar regolith - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0032063319301758?via%3Dihub
======
eggy
Reading Seveneves by Neal Stephenson may have inspired this thought, but how
much change in the Moon's mass by shipping materials to Mars or Earth from the
Moon would cause enough change in the Moon's orbit to affect Earth's tidal
cycles, and other dependent phenomenon?

~~~
foxyv
The earth masses about 8.7 * 10^24kg. The crust itself is about 2.8 * 10^19kg.
The crust is about 0.0003% of the mass of earth. So if we moved the entire
crust of earth to the moon it would barely touch the orbital revolution of the
moon unless we also transferred energy along with those 28 quadrillion metric
tons of mass.

------
anentropic
For some reason I just love the word "regolith"

